# Bracing Boer goats



## Colorful_Goat_Mama (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi. I've read all that there is on teaching goats to brace for showing but I am just not still getting it....  I will place my leg on the chest of the goat and gently press. If I get even a little bit of resistance. I'll reward with treat or release pressure but I've been at this stage for the past three weeks! I should be seeing some kind of progression but I don't. If someone can really dumb down the steps for me, that'll be great. Because obviously I'm still a little bit slow and I'm starting to get frustrated! And frustrated goat handler plus stubborn goats is not a good mix.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Apr 15, 2016)

I personally don't know how to get them to brace, but our meat goat instructor described this to help my son and I try to get Speedwagon to do it. (last years kids did it automatically once my humans learned how to hold them right.)

She said to use an elevated surface, like a porch with a step that will act like a ledge. Back them up towards the drop, while holding the head like you are ready to brace. Secure them with your knee and push gently until they start to feel like they are going to step/fall off the edge. They will automatically push against your leg to keep from falling. Hold for a few seconds then release. Repeat, repeat, repeat...until they associate your knee against the chest with pushing back at you. 

Hope that helps! It is what we are going to try.


----------



## Colorful_Goat_Mama (Apr 15, 2016)

ragdollcatlady said:


> I personally don't know how to get them to brace, but our meat goat instructor described this to help my son and I try to get Speedwagon to do it. (last years kids did it automatically once my humans learned how to hold them right.)
> 
> She said to use an elevated surface, like a porch with a step that will act like a ledge. Back them up towards the drop, while holding the head like you are ready to brace. Secure them with your knee and push gently until they start to feel like they are going to step/fall off the edge. They will automatically push against your leg to keep from falling. Hold for a few seconds then release. Repeat, repeat, repeat...until they associate your knee against the chest with pushing back at you.
> 
> Hope that helps! It is what we are going to try.


Yes thank you! There are so many ways of doing it! But all videos I've seen have lambs or the literature doesn't describe what to do well it seems.


----------

